# Katsura Orange GTR Search…!!!!!



## DaveGTR (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi everyone.
I’ve been looking for a Katsura GTR Recaro in std form or stage 1 or 2 for a while.
Usual places, Auto Trader, Piston Heads, Motors etc .
Seems they hardly ever come up for sale in my spec, I feel I could be looking for the rest of my life…..LOL?

Could I be looking any where else that I’m missing.

Thanks for any help.

Dave.


----------



## kapoorsun737 (4 mo ago)

krnt.runindigocard.ltd


----------

